# M-Series Hiking Bagpack



## bf (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm looking for a light bag-pack to put these on for short day hiking:
One M series body
2 lenses + filters + batteries
1LB Tripod
Water (would consider a hydration pack)
Fruit, trail mix etc 
Cellphone+Wallet etc
A light jacket etc

What's your suggestion?


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 16, 2017)

bf said:


> I'm looking for a light bag-pack to put these on for short day hiking:
> One M series body
> 2 lenses + filters + batteries
> 1LB Tripod
> ...



Mindshift rotation packs are perfect for hiking! I have three different models. This is a small one, but will take a dslr as well:

https://youtu.be/zSlnwbxECgg


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 16, 2017)

Lowepro Photo Sport 200AW. I have one and i like it mostly. Only 2 things i don't like that much: it sits a bit too high on the back but maybe that can be adjusted and i will try to next time i use it and second the hydration pocket is too rigid and i cannot put inside my 2L bladder when full...have to empty it to about 1.7L...it's very light on its own and can fit quite a lot of stuff along side a camera and lenses


----------



## Khalai (Jul 16, 2017)

LowePro ProTactic series. Amazing ruggedness and customizable ad nauseam with SlipLock accessories. I have medium (350) model, which may be a little too big for MILC, but they have a smaller model as well AFAIK. Also rather thiefproof.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2017)

The problem with a backpack is ready access to your camera.
I walked across Switzerland and New Zealand's Stewart Island with an M3, 11-22 and 55-200 that fitted easily in a small over-shoulder bag. Camera and lenses always easily accessible.
This also means you can tailor the backpack to day walks or multi-day hikes


----------



## Rocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Frodo said:


> The problem with a backpack is ready access to your camera.
> I walked across Switzerland and New Zealand's Stewart Island with an M3, 11-22 and 55-200 that fitted easily in a small over-shoulder bag. Camera and lenses always easily accessible.
> This also means you can tailor the backpack to day walks or multi-day hikes



Plus 1. I carry a shoulder bag for photographic gear on my left hand side and a backpack on my back. This set up has been in every continent. I have a sling bag, use it for a while and found out it is not as convenient as the two bag system. So it is sitting at the bottom of the closet for a long time.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 17, 2017)

Rocky said:


> Frodo said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with a backpack is ready access to your camera.
> ...



Seriously, have a look at the Mindshift rotation back packs. You can have your DSLR out and ready to shoot in three seconds, without taking the backpack of your back. They are fantastic.


----------



## CowGummy (Jul 17, 2017)

+1 for the Mindshift rotation system. It really is fantastic as it means you don't need to put the backpack down in order to get to your camera and lenses. Also makes changing lenses on the go easier.



Larsskv said:


> bf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a light bag-pack to put these on for short day hiking:
> ...


----------



## bf (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for suggestions. I do have a little shoulder bag (since when I bout EOS M); however in longer or faster hikes I prefer to have a better weight distribution and free hands. 

Has anyone used Manfrotto offroad series?


----------



## Rocky (Jul 17, 2017)

bf said:


> Thanks for suggestions. I do have a little shoulder bag (since when I bout EOS M); however in longer or faster hikes I prefer to have a better weight distribution and free hands.
> 
> Has anyone used Manfrotto offroad series?


Most small shoulder bag have belt loop at the back. If yours has them, you can turn you bag into a fanny bag, then you can have the weight distribution that you want. You can rotate it to the front when you want to access your gear,Just like the Mindshift.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

My hiking bag is on the tinier side, but I'm quite fond of it.

http://store.lowepro.com/ca/flipside-sport-10l-aw-ca

Pros: Tiny* (narrower than a high school bookbag), it will hold everything the OP wants to bring, highly breathable for sweat, tripod holder (I put a 1L Nalgene bottle in there myself), rain cover, room for a camelback (that's where filters/keys/wallet go), deep enough to put some EF lenses (24-70 f/4, smaller primes, etc.) on their end rather than have to pack them lengthwise, will accommodate a non-gripped SLR with a 70-200/2.8 attached, etc.

* I've learned Tiny is sneakily helpful for hiking in that it sets a pretty hard limit on how much you can get in there -- a 20-30 pound load on your back is entirely doable in your living room as you test out how it feels, but it can be brutal 5+ miles into a hike. So smaller is better for hiking, IMHO.

Cons (as it pertains to the OP's original question/need): No internal bag access while you are wearing it / you have to lay it down to open it, and depending on how compressible your light jacket is, it _might_ be tight for space.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

I was going to say the MindshiftGear rotation packs are a super slick idea but completely overkill / too large for your EOS M need, but they _do_ have a smaller 16L bag if you are packing a fair amount of non-camera gear:

https://www.mindshiftgear.com/products/rotation180-trail

I still think 16L is much too large for an EOS M loadout, but if (for instance) you are packing 2 big meals for a very long hiking day or you are colder weather hiking and need room to carry thicker insulated layers, a bag like this might make sense.

But I still think you're in a 10L sort of size needed for so little / so small gear. Unless you tell me one of your two lenses is a 150-600. 

- A


----------



## archiea (Jul 18, 2017)

A sling bag is the best since the Mirrorless cameras are light and they are easy to put in a bag that slings around. 

The Turnstyles by think tank photo are good since their are light but they do not satisfy the tripod need. 

https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/turnstyle/products/turnstyle-20-v2

Mind shift gear has a similar design that seems more rugged and it built to handle a tripod:

https://www.mindshiftgear.com/products/photocross-10

These sling style bags are best because you can use them as safe lens swapping platform while in the filed by swinging them around and opening a compartment.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 18, 2017)

archiea said:


> These sling style bags are best because you can use them as safe lens swapping platform while in the filed by swinging them around and opening a compartment.



+1 on slings in general -- my preferred bag type for general shooting for that very reason.

But -1 on slings _for hiking_ -- if you are trekking for miles, you generally don't want something rubbing/swaying on your hip/back/side every stride. Yes, there are waist straps for some shoulder/sling bags, but it doesn't truly immobilize the bag and it will move about a bit with each stride.

To each their own, but when I hike, I go for a centralized + immobilized carry option, which is the backpack.

- A


----------



## bf (Jul 18, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I was going to say the MindshiftGear rotation packs are a super slick idea but completely overkill / too large for your EOS M need, but they _do_ have a smaller 16L bag if you are packing a fair amount of non-camera gear:
> 
> https://www.mindshiftgear.com/products/rotation180-trail
> 
> ...



I agree with you, 10L is a good size. I usually just take 11-22 and 50-200. Sometimes, I also take a fish-eye or EF-50 prime. Water, food, extra layers, and perhaps climbing shoes, sandals or beer is what occupies the remaining space! 
I'd go with your 10L bag if it was a partitioned design with a private door for camera. So far, my short list includes LowPro Sport 200 and MindShift 16L that you introduced. Both are a tad larger than what I need but smallest with the features I look for.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 18, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> archiea said:
> 
> 
> > These sling style bags are best because you can use them as safe lens swapping platform while in the filed by swinging them around and opening a compartment.
> ...



If the main argument for a sling bag is to have a stable platform to change lenses, the Mindshift rotation packs can not have been seriously considered. The rotation hip belt gets in front of you (without taking of the backpack from your back) and works perfectly as a platform when changing lenses. 

The sling bags look fine when all you want to bring is camera gear. The backpacks provide room for more, such as water, food and clothing. 

I haven't had a problem with too much space in either of my three rotation packs. If there is space left in the upper compartment, I will put the heavier items in the top or side pockets, or in a meshed (a net) inner compartment. Doing so prevents unwanted movement within the pack when it isn't full. Further, the rotation backpacks have stiff backs, so they don't sink together if they aren't stuffed. 

I would have no concerns with to much space, going for the 16L.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 18, 2017)

a sling for hiking is a no go!
all that weight on one shoulder (imagine adding 1-2L of water, some snacks and a jacket and you have a 4-5kg pack)


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 18, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> a sling for hiking is a no go!
> all that weight on one shoulder (imagine adding 1-2L of water, some snacks and a jacket and you have a 4-5kg pack)



Right! I actually was flagging the *second* biggest problem in my prior post. Andrei's is #1 with a bullet.

- A


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the 22L version of this one and like it quite a bit for hiking.

http://store.lowepro.com/photo-hatchback-16l-aw


----------



## bf (Jul 25, 2017)

I had a chance to look and try on both LowPro Sport 200 AWII and MindShift 16L. Although Mindshift rotation system works, I prefer the Lowepro for better ergonomics. It has lighter and more flexible padding and straps, which is a plus for fast hikes, running, and cycling.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 27, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> a sling for hiking is a no go!
> all that weight on one shoulder (imagine adding 1-2L of water, some snacks and a jacket and you have a 4-5kg pack)
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## slclick (Jul 28, 2017)

Flipside sport 15L, true not as rugged as my Pro Tactic but very light and slender.


----------



## bf (Aug 7, 2017)

bf said:


> I had a chance to look and try on both LowPro Sport 200 AWII and MindShift 16L. Although Mindshift rotation system works, I prefer the Lowepro for better ergonomics. It has lighter and more flexible padding and straps, which is a plus for fast hikes, running, and cycling.



I used LowePro Sport 200 AWII in a 45 miles cycling day. I did not like a few important aspects of its design. The hydration pocket is too small for 2L reservoir. Active zone padding is very hard on back; specifically when you put your hydration pack. 
A minor note is the camera access door is on left whereas my default is on the right side. 

Overall, to me it seems camera bags are not where good outdoor sport bags are. I'm considering to go to a running or cycling backpack and put my photography gears in it. I'd cover them with pouches or my dashpoint 30.


----------



## dcm (Aug 8, 2017)

bf said:


> I'm looking for a light bag-pack to put these on for short day hiking:
> One M series body
> 2 lenses + filters + batteries
> 1LB Tripod
> ...



Define short (hours, distance, elevation gain). What weather might you might experience throughout the year? Are the trails well traveled or seldom used. Are you beyond cell range? Is water available along the trail? Are you hiking solo or in a group? 

There can be quite a bit of variance in these answers. I often hike solo so I'm carrying some extra gear, just in case. My day hikes range from 6 to 16 hours. Sometimes I'll be the only person on the trail that day and often without cell coverage. And I might just be snowshoeing above 10k feet in the dead of winter here in Colorado. Or above tree line where water is seldom available so I must carry it all in. One pack is not sufficient in my case. 

I prefer inserts with a pack designed for hiking over any camera bag. A single insert allows me to extract all the camera gear at once to make a change or to set aside when getting lunch or setting up camp. Slings are a no go with any amount of weight on a trail. Might as well drop the pack and rest for a minute while changing lenses - less likelihood of something going wrong. This approach gives a lot of flexibility to balance the amount of camera gear you wish to carry versus other gear needed for the conditions. And I get to reuse the bags I've already got - both camera and hiking. Visit your local outdoor store and get fitted for a pack to see the difference, especially with a load in it.

For my M camera kit I typically use a 7 liter Gura Gear insert. I have the 11 liter insert also if I want to carry a larger lens. I sometimes use my Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 10 (2.5 liter) or 20 (4 liter) as inserts (sans straps) when I want something smaller. The 7 liter might be a bit large for your needs.

The insert goes in an 18, 30 (normal), or 45 liter day pack or overnight pack for a day hike depending on the season and weather. The Peak Design Capture Pro allows me to carry the M on my strap if I want it available on the go.

On a short stroll with my wife I carry the 18 liter with a TT MM and the PD Capture Pro on the strap. She won't be carrying much other than a water bottle. 

Here's a look at the 7 liter insert in my 45 liter pack (below) on a day hike up to tree line for some photos of the fresh snow from the day before on the forest and peaks. I carried the M3, 4 lenses and some accessories. The weather was cold and iffy so I was carrying some extra gear in the larger pack. 

On a 4 day group trip with a 65 liter pack in late September I needed to minimize my camera load so I could squeeze in a bear canister and group equipment. I carried the M3 and 2 lenses in the TT MM 20 with the PD Capture Pro on the strap. On a solo overnight trip I carry the 65 liter with the 7 liter insert so I have more camera/lens options. 

Have fun.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 8, 2017)

I personally like the pocket wizard vault causes. One holds camera and lens attached and spare batteries. If I am just using one lens, this is fine. If multiple lenses, then another vault to hold lenses only. They are cheap around 20 bucks each, and well made with ykk zippers. Not bulky, but solid protection.


----------



## bf (Aug 10, 2017)

dcm said:


> bf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a light bag-pack to put these on for short day hiking:
> ...



Thanks dcm for your insightful response. I'd look for inserts.
Defining short: I usually do day trips lasting 4-12 hours. Elements are limited to rain based on my current location. I try to go ultra light. I often tend to explore further and ending up solo in a rarely used trail or section.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 31, 2017)

For hiking, biking and city trips l use a Deuter Futura backpack 22 http://www.deuter.com/DE/en/hiking/futura-22-34204-red-blue.html and carry 
* EOS M with 18-55 in a Lowepro Dashpoint 30 http://store.lowepro.com/dashpoint-30 attached to left backpack strap. Camera is secured to backpack with carabiner and 1 foot of paracord line. 
* plus sometimes EF-M 11-22 or 55-200 in a Lowepro Dashpoint 20 http://store.lowepro.com/dashpoint-20 attached to other backpack strap (right side). 
* spare batteries + micro tripod go into mesh side pocket of hiking backpack
* when i go "ultralite" i just take EOS M with 22/2 in Dashpoint 20
Dashpoint zippers usually left open for quick access ... 

This setup gives me 
* immediate access to camera + extra lens
* support for quick lens change
* (some) protection against bumps, scratches and light rain
* excellent hiking backpack with vented back and better carrying system than typical photo backpacks
* water supply in backpack cannot accidentally flood camera
* good weight distribution, minimal interference with movement (exception: technical climbing)
* little bulk, very lightweight
* low cost

Unfortunately Lowepro does not offer a Dashpoint pouch large enough for EOS M6 or M5 w/attached 18-150. Still hoping for a slightly bigger "Dashpoint 50" model ... have already asked Lowepro about it, but they don't seem to have it on their product planning schedule yet ... and did not yet find alternative brand pouches as minimal and functional as Dashpoint series with multi-attachment option: vertical for backpack straps and horizontal for belt.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 2, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> unfortunately Lowepro does not offer a slightly larger Dashpoint pouch to fit EOS M6 or M5 w/attached 18-150. Still hoping for a Dashpoint 50 ... have already asked Lowepro about it, but they dont seem to have it on their product planning schedule yet ... and did not yet find alternative brand pouches as functional as Dashpoint series ... with vertical attachment option (needed for backpack straps) and horizontal (belt, etc.).



I miss having a Dashpoint that fits the M5 also. I've been using a Lowepro Adventura SH 100 II pouch/mini bag for my M5+22 and 18-150 and it works pretty well. I picked this up at Best Buy for around $10, I think the Adventura line is probably lower end than the Dashpoints. Its pretty well made, but not quite Dashpoint quality. I can fit the M5 and two lenses and have room in the side pouches for a spare battery and Peak Design leash strap. Its a tight fit, but it works. I tried to find a way to fit the M5 with the 18-150 installed and the 22, but I can't make it fit. These two lenses with the M5 can cover pretty much anything. I keep the little Adventura pack with this load in the backpack I take to work every day just in case any photo opportunities present themselves.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 2, 2017)

Lowepro Adventura is clumsy, bulky and heavy compared to light and nimble Dashpoint. And it lacks the dual attachmanet functionality - vertical and horizontal. there is no way around it: LowePro needs to make a Dashpoint 50 pouch. Exactly as 10/20/30 just the bit larger to fit M5 w/18-150.


----------



## dave61 (Sep 3, 2017)

I have Pacsafe V25 Camsafe backpack. The top section is a normal backpack whilst the lower half is fitted with camera and lens friendly dividers, that are fully removable to make a pure backpack. Includes a laptop sleeve at the back and side access to the camera section. The bottom half is (just) big enough for a body with 70-200 mounted so no problem with an M series.


----------



## Flamingtree (Sep 3, 2017)

Most camera bags are great for carrying your gear to the airport or to a shoot somewhere. Frankly everyone that I have tried is crap for hiking, especially for an all day hike.

I would recommend:
- A hiking pack from an outdoor store - I have a berghaus one its fantastic.
- An insert like the one recommended above - I think there are heaps of options.
- A capture pro to carry the camera on the shoulder strap so you don't need to dig it out of the back everytime.

Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> unfortunately Lowepro does not offer a slightly larger Dashpoint pouch to fit EOS M6 or M5 w/attached 18-150. Still hoping for a Dashpoint 50 ...



+1

Just got my M6 + M18-150 kit. The M6 + M11-22 fits (snugly!) in the Dashpoint 30, but the 18-150 is just a bit too long. 

I just ordered the Lowepro Format TLZ-10 for the M6+18-150 combo.


----------



## bf (Sep 4, 2017)

Among the Camera bags for outdoor I still say Lowepro 200 or 300 AWII is the closest. I had my feedback where it falls short for me in an earlier post. I also read about F-stop, which is pricy and yet a hiking pack with seperately sold inserts.

My practical approach for my M set has been this: I purchased a Fast-Pack Ultimate Direction from my favorate running store. I drop my dashpoint-30 in it and fix a lens in the side pocket. It has a strap in it and easily covers the largest M lens that I have (55-200).
http://www.runningwarehouse.com/catpage-ULTDIRACC.html

I like the idea of attaching dashpoint to a hook outside of the pack as @AvTvM suggested.
I had looked at Osprey packs for hiking and cycling. Those have several pockets that can be utilized for several gears. Most of them have a padded top pocket that I imagine is a good place for a mirrorless body.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 5, 2017)

bf said:


> I'm looking for a light bag-pack to put these on for short day hiking:
> One M series body
> 2 lenses + filters + batteries
> 1LB Tripod
> ...



I have a couple of cheap amazon bags that I use for my M's depending on the kit I'm carrying.

both of them are really cheap and I'm pleasantly surprised with the quality.

this is my bigger bag, and I think i'd carry all you are wanting to. I have an M5, DP1 merril, 11-22, 18-55, 18-150, full filter sets, batteries,etc in this bag no problems.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GH42456/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s04?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and this is my smaller bag when i'm just out with a couple of lenses and camera.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073XC4K7B/ref=twister_B073XC4QPK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I pack things in it like medication and stuff when I'm packing my suitcase so it ends up not taking up much room as a spare bag when travelling.

when I had two M's with two sets of lenses and a couple of sigma's.. this was my bag. again, great quality for the price. no complaints.

https://www.amazon.com/BESTEK-Waterproof-Canvas-Shoulder-Shockproof/dp/B00GYL9KK0

I'm finding at least with amazon you don't have to go brand name, and big price to get some pretty amazing bags.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just ordered the Lowepro Format TLZ-10 for the M6+18-150 combo.



It's a perfect fit.


----------

